# I'm the Queen of all that I survey!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe in action, I think she will take over this house or it will be a battle between Sadie and her...LOL


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

She is so precious Claudia! And growing up SO fast!

Think she'll run everything? Hmmmmm, who knows, but she is sure playing her puppy license for all it's worth huh? LOL!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Chloe is not so little anymore. She does look like she is trying to assert herself and get her spot in the pecking order.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Yep those doggies are going to need to figure out who's the boss before long!! It is great that for the most they get along pretty good?

Claudia I think I could detect a slight bit of your German? Swiss? Austria? accent? He He He....Unless your from NY!:roflmao:


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol so funny watching her man she is getting so big!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

lol I loved that video, Chloe looks like a right little madam!!! She's so lucky she's got so many adult dogs to learn good behaviour from, and a choice of who wants to play at any one time!! I guess they all take it in turns, but she looks like she can take it.......lol!!! At the end of the day, she's going to be really dog savvy, i.e. be able to read other dogs' body language really well!

I think she's gorgeous, she looks like she's having a ball!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Yep those doggies are going to need to figure out who's the boss before long!! It is great that for the most they get along pretty good?
> 
> Claudia I think I could detect a slight bit of your German? Swiss? Austria? accent? He He He....Unless your from NY!:roflmao:


No you got it, it's German...LOL, people do say I sound like I'm from NJ:doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think Miss Chloe is going to be top girl or give it her best try. She really does have the spunk there. It is good that they are all getting along so well. Dont grow up to fast Chloe.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I really think it gonna come down to her and Sadie ruling the boy's..LOL


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Chloe the Queen at Claudia's*

This is a great video of your crew! I am bringing home a girl pup next month and wonder how she and Harry will get along. Looks like the girls try to be bossy! I can't believe how fast she has grown up. Take lots of pictures of her Claudia.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

The girls are definitely the more dominant ones, but they all get along just fine. Chloe loves her Jack to cuddle with. 
I think you're pup will be just fine might take over the house but will be fine...LOL


----------



## ems (Dec 12, 2008)

Sweet little Chloe, Poppy was listening to her barking on the PC, Jumped up, tail wagging and ran to get her ball, she really wants to join in with the fun


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I only ever have one female at a time...

Chloe is a live wire that's for sure. Wish I had a tiny fraction of her energy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww, great video, I loved it. She is just being a puppy! It was great to hear your voice!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Aww, great video, I loved it. She is just being a puppy! It was great to hear your voice!


My accent..LOL, some people can tell I'm from somewhere else and some can't...LOL, Chloe is fitting in just fine and getting along with all the others. She tends to play more with Sadie and cuddle with Jack. Chewie is somewhere in between!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

busy,busy body! I wish i had as much energy as they are.:--crazy:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

what a cutie. A great doggie house you have!


----------

